# Best/safest age to neuter?



## Jayeso (Jul 4, 2014)

I was planning to take my puppy Buzz in to get neutered at around 6 months, but the more research I do the more worried I'm getting. I've been reading that it's advised to wait until at least one year and he will be more prone to cancers and kidney problems if he does it any earlier than a year old. (There is no chance of him getting out and getting another dog pregnant, by the way.) 

I got Zoey spayed before her first heat cycle, and now I'm wondering if that was a mistake as well. 

How old did you wait to get your dog(s) spayed/neutered?


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a Maltese before who lived for 14.5 years. I had her spayed by 6 months of age. She had health issues, but not cancer or kidney problems. She was in good health up until the last 3 years of her life, but those issues were related to aging & other. Maggie, who I have now is 9 months old & I did get her spayed right at 6 months, which my Vet recommended. 
I'm sure there are other opinions & vet recommendations. So I guess it would be a decision for you to make based on your research or recommendations by a Vet you trust. Good luck!


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

My Vet recommended that we wait until at least 9 months to neuter Sammy. He said there is new research regarding spaying and neutering and they feel it is better to wait until the puppy is fully developed, so closer to a year.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I was told a similar thing for my female, to try to get as close to the first heat as possible--which I think he said would benefit skeletal development? I recall that it was a couple days before she turned nine months when I had her spayed last year.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Based on everything I have read on the topic (warnings of health issues with early neutering/spaying), I neutered my last puppy, Bennie who is now seven years old at age two. In the future I will do the same with males. A female, I will wait until she is at least a year old.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

With a female, I believe the research is before the first heat or at the latest before second; with Maltese that means around 8 - 9 months. For a male, most skeletal development is done around a year.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie was neutered when he turned 7 months ... but he had cryptorchidism (retained testicles) and it had to be done as soon as possible. 
*http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=j...FTNHGZRj-kCQ3UNudVobErw&bvm=bv.77880786,d.d2s*


----------

